# Sewage ejector pump ?



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a customer that has a sewage ejector pump with float that if not used for a few months, the float hangs up. The float is adjusted properly. Any thoughts?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

whats it hanging up on?:blink:


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not sure, when I was there I plugged the pump in direct to make sure it was working and it was. After I plugged the float back in, the pump took off. The system works until these folks leave for a few months and when they come back home it malfunctions again. I wonder if a pit full of mostly solid waste was left for a few months if that alone would keep the float from working.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

was it ready to pump when you plugged it in direct. if it was the float is bad. if it wastnt up to that level yet , there are more questions than answers as of now


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

It was ready to pump because the high level alarm was activated and the water level was high in the tank. If the float was defective how could it work for several months after the initial call?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if its hitting the solids on the top, is the tether length on the cord set too long?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

do you know if it is a grinder pump or just a submersible sump pump? i have seen it plenty of times where a basement bathroom is roughed in and a sump pump is installed. when the bathroom gets finished, the pump is assumed to be a grinder.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm going out in the morning to check it out. Last year when I was there, the float was adjusted the same way I adjust all my floats. Very seldom to almost never do I have a problem with a float other than when it goes bad.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

it's a grinder pump, 2 inch solid discharge as our code requires.


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have seen when not used for a period of time, especially when it is a basement bath only it will form a thin layer of crust on top not allowing float to make switch. 
Replaced with a zoller and had no more problems


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We have had floats that work intermittently, floats stuck on solids, floats built up with solids so they would no longer float, floats becoming unsecured or jammed between the pump and the tank, could be there was a sale on Charmin toilet paper that is stuck to the float. Worst case scenario we have pumped the tank to find the sides had caved in.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've only seen 1-1/2 discharge on grinders for residential use. 
I would check ohms on float or burn marks. Make sure it's not hitting any wires or the wall of the tank


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pipemaster41 said:


> I have seen when not used for a period of time, especially when it is a basement bath only it will form a thin layer of crust on top not allowing float to make switch.
> Replaced with a zoller and had no more problems


Them zoellar pumps are the s**t and made in Louisville ky


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for the replies.

I have a zoeller pump story. Had a customer that the upstairs kitchen sink drained into the basement sewage ejector pit. He had a float bulb type ejector pump in this pit. With the kitchen sink draining into it, large soapy chunks would build up and block the float.. This would happen on a regular basis. So we put in a zoeller pump and it performed worse than the float type.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It really doesn't matter too much what brand you use, I install mostly Zoeller & Liberty pumps. I do prefer the float switches on a cord though as you can bypass them easily when troubleshooting and quite often pump the pit down to work on it. In addition I really like to make use of the wide range of adjustment you can set with a corded float. I'm a firm believer that longer run times and more time between cycles contributes greatly to the life of a pump.

Really when working on an ejector pump the best practices would include positioning the float away from the inlet so waste is not dropping on top of the float, and I like to keep it away from the side opposite the inlet as there is a tendency for grease to come across the surface of the waste and adhere to the float, the wall, and the pipes. I also want to make sure the float travels freely and neither the cord or the float and get tangled in things preventing proper operation.

I also with the cover off will run water and get the pump to cycle multiple times while watching the operation of the float switch making any adjustments needed.

Once you've done that it's up to the customer not to dump grease in the drain, flush feminine products, and flush unusually heavy amounts of solids. All of those items will screw up an ejector pump system in a hurry and it is neither the fault of the plumber nor the pump that was installed...

Pay Me!:thumbup:


----------

